# Training gear



## FearlessFreep (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd like to get some headgear and hand-gear that I can use with my son (15yo...my height)

Basically I previous instructor of mine was talking about gloves (big gloves.12oz or more?) and headgear you can wear that will allow you to go full force without injuring each other.  You still feel the impact but you avoid injuries.  I want to use it to augment some other MA training to get used to throwing punches seriously as working on evading and taking shots to the head/face.

I figure boxers would know the best for that


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 26, 2008)

There are "face saver" headgear that have a bar across the jaw. They cost around $100 & up. They are good for boxing, not good for kickboxing or MA sparring as they limit your view for kicks. 

If you're boxing & wearing boxing gloves (12 oz or bigger) I'd recommend this headgear.

The whole idea of moving your head is excellent as well. The face saver does tend to give a false sense of security because you have so much protection.


----------



## Skpotamus (May 5, 2008)

Look at getting some amateur boxing headgear and some heavier gloves (14-16 oz for heavy banging).  Personally, the face saver headgear seems to cause more injuries than it prevents, a hard hit drives the bar into your nose, hurting more than the punch on it's own would have.  

YMMV


----------



## IcemanSK (May 13, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> Look at getting some amateur boxing headgear and some heavier gloves (14-16 oz for heavy banging). Personally, the face saver headgear seems to cause more injuries than it prevents, a hard hit drives the bar into your nose, hurting more than the punch on it's own would have.
> 
> YMMV


 
I've used a face saver haed gear for years & never had that issue. I will say that one's vision is decreased by wearing a face saver, that is for sure. If the OP is able to try both styles before deciding, I would encourage it. There are pro's & con's of each.

I wholeheartedly agree with Skpotamus are heavier gloves. I'd say at least 16 oz if not 18 oz.

All my best.


----------



## Skpotamus (May 13, 2008)

They actually banned the face savers from my old boxing gym  for causing too many injuries.  They're fine for light contact, but if you are banging hard, they'll get shifted and slam into your face.  

If you get hit with an angular shot (hook, round kick, etc) the head gear tends to twist a bit, driving the bar into your nose from the side, often times breaking it.  A hard full on linear shot to the bar will also drive it in, at least in my experience.  It was easy to tell the cause of the break, since the nose had a nice, bar shape to it after the gear came off.  

Different models may work better than others though, my gym had Title and Everlast face savers.
These
http://store.titleboxing.com/facprottrain.html
and these
http://store.titleboxing.com/titleboxing-everlast-facesaver-headgear1.html


This is the gear I recommend if you want to minimize face damage:  http://store.titleboxing.com/platinum-full-face-headgear.html

It works well for full power work, but can effect your periphereal vision if you have it on too high or you stance is very upright.  

Cheers


----------



## Drac (May 14, 2008)

Check out E-bay...Always some type of protective gear that someone out grew for sale...


----------



## IcemanSK (May 14, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> They actually banned the face savers from my old boxing gym for causing too many injuries. They're fine for light contact, but if you are banging hard, they'll get shifted and slam into your face.
> 
> If you get hit with an angular shot (hook, round kick, etc) the head gear tends to twist a bit, driving the bar into your nose from the side, often times breaking it. A hard full on linear shot to the bar will also drive it in, at least in my experience. It was easy to tell the cause of the break, since the nose had a nice, bar shape to it after the gear came off.
> 
> ...


 
After looking at the OP, he doesn't specify boxing or MA. Knowing FF, I'd bet MA. Skpotamus, I would agree that face savers aren't good any kicking sport: simply because of the vision issue. The bar obscures vision of your opponent from the waist, down. For boxing alone, they work fine.

For MA, a full-face headgear like Skpotamus mentioned is a good bet. Coverage without obstructing vision.


----------



## bootcampbj (Jul 2, 2008)

I purchased some gear from http://www.kofightgear.com/.  Great quality and price.  They have a good looking face saver, though I haven´t used it myself Ive read very good reviews on it.

The gloves/shinpads are top notch as well.

I´d consider a standard amateur boxing face guard though.  The facesaver will stop a bloody nose if used right, but it cuts down your vision quite a lot and you may eat more bodyshots and hooks because of it.

 - BJ


  - BJ


----------

